# Largest tank you got/had?



## MATIAS (Oct 9, 2016)

Starting a thread for largest tank you currently own
Feel free to show it off

Largest tanks I had running were a 5 sided 200 gallon aquarium and a 240


----------



## Bigpoppa1980 (Feb 15, 2017)

55 but want bigger

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpoppa1980 (Feb 15, 2017)

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Currently 165g sw with 90g sump and 180g koi pond outside.

Largest tanks I've had in the past were a 220g & 210g reefs.


----------



## MATIAS (Oct 9, 2016)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Currently 165g sw with 90g sump and 180g koi pond outside.
> 
> Largest tanks I've had in the past were a 220g & 210g reefs.


Nice. I have a 120 gallon pond in the back yard. Goldfish never last, raccoon somehow gets to them


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

MATIAS said:


> Nice. I have a 120 gallon pond in the back yard. Goldfish never last, raccoon somehow gets to them


Mine too. They even tore 2 huge holes into my metal chicken wire cover this winter. Now the pond is covered with several cedar planks so my fish LIVE in darkness, but at least they're not raccoon poop. Planning to finally set up my electric fence kit this spring.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

My first tank was an 80 gallon, biggest one I ever owned. Moved back to Nova Scotia from Calgary at the time. Bought it on the side of the road at a flea market on a whim. Set that puppy up for 2 whole weeks, decided to move out to the west coast. Tore it down, transported it across Canada in my 92 civic, cracked it and it never saw fish again. Did have it set up as a community terrarium for a long time. Fast forward 10 years and I'm back up to a 66 gallon RSM. We are creeping close to 80


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had a 471 & 400 gallon tanks over the years. I have also had a couple of 210& 180 gallon tanks. Now I'm down to a 150 gallon tank.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

holy sweet merciful crap. I think what you had is called a swimming pool but I could be wrong


----------



## MATIAS (Oct 9, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> My first tank was an 80 gallon, biggest one I ever owned. Moved back to Nova Scotia from Calgary at the time. Bought it on the side of the road at a flea market on a whim. Set that puppy up for 2 whole weeks, decided to move out to the west coast. Tore it down, transported it across Canada in my 92 civic, cracked it and it never saw fish again. Did have it set up as a community terrarium for a long time. Fast forward 10 years and I'm back up to a 66 gallon RSM. We are creeping close to 80


My first tank was a 75 gallon from petsmart.. Now after that I think it turned into an addiction lol, then came the 200, then the 240, now it's time to go bigger lol

Of course with bigger tanks come bigger fish, now I'm hooked on stingrays


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

350 gallon was my biggest


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Seahorse, 
A solution that might be easier than the electric fence is to cover the top of the pond with a polycarbonate corrugated panel (the stuff you often see used as a greenhouse roof; it comes in clear and opaque). The corrugated shape lets air pass through, it's light, flexible, and extremely strong. You can simply drill some holes and attach it to the wire frame you already have. 

Something to think about...


----------



## MATIAS (Oct 9, 2016)

dino said:


> 350 gallon was my biggest


That's awesome. My new tank will be around 300-375 gallons


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

so jealous. 

Right this moment I am trying to talk my wife into a 80 or 100 because where my 40 is takes up 4ish feet anyway, not that it's footprint is that big, but it wastes the space. So, might as well get a big tank where as are wasting the space anyhoo


----------



## MATIAS (Oct 9, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> so jealous.
> 
> Right this moment I am trying to talk my wife into a 80 or 100 because where my 40 is takes up 4ish feet anyway, not that it's footprint is that big, but it wastes the space. So, might as well get a big tank where as are wasting the space anyhoo


Might have to try the surprise method..but then again it's 50% she will let you keep it and the other 50% is getting kicked out of the house lol


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

when I came home with the RSM 250 covered in coralline algae I figured I was a dead man, but I still sleep indoors 

Double down baby!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

My 360g 6'x4'x2' also I have a 450g that needs to be put back together


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> I have had a 471 & 400 gallon tanks over the years. I have also had a couple of 210& 180 gallon tanks. Now I'm down to a 150 gallon tank.


Man I miss that 400. So many possibilities...

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MATIAS (Oct 9, 2016)

MEDHBSI said:


> My 360g 6'x4'x2' also I have a 450g that needs to be put back together
> 
> View attachment 148601


Very nice tank. 3/4" acrylic? Do you happen to know where it was made. I visited FishAddicts to get a quote for the tank, still havnt heard back from them


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

concept aquariums builds tanks. I think the only do glass. if your looking at acrylic for a 250 gallon I have seen around 2500 for knew and I think that was a crazy deal


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

The largest I have had are the 210 and 220 I have now.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

MATIAS said:


> Very nice tank. 3/4" acrylic? Do you happen to know where it was made. I visited FishAddicts to get a quote for the tank, still havnt heard back from them


I got the tank made by archer plastics in Port Moody. Great guys and good experience. Yes 3/4 acrylic


----------



## MATIAS (Oct 9, 2016)

MEDHBSI said:


> I got the tank made by archer plastics in Port Moody. Great guys and good experience. Yes 3/4 acrylic


Oh, there is an archer plastic in Port Coquitlam. Talked to the guy, although his quote for a 6' x 30" x 24" was pretty steep. Although they have built huge tanks before. Their acrylic sheet prices are pretty good


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

My 360 was 4g 3/4 thick


----------



## MATIAS (Oct 9, 2016)

MEDHBSI said:


> My 360 was 4g 3/4 thick


72" x 30" W x 24" out of half inch I was quoted around $3,000 for it


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I found that unfortunately the only way to get an affordable large acrylic was to order in the states and ship to the border and drive it over. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MATIAS (Oct 9, 2016)

tony1928 said:


> I found that unfortunately the only way to get an affordable large acrylic was to order in the states and ship to the border and drive it over.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


That is true. Although odd dimensions will be more expensive like 8' x 2.5' x 2.5'. I am moving into s new house by the end of the year and am looking at buying a 10' x 4' x 2.5' as it ships free to Blaine, can just load her up and bring her over the border


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

MATIAS said:


> That is true. Although odd dimensions will be more expensive like 8' x 2.5' x 2.5'. I am moving into s new house by the end of the year and am looking at buying a 10' x 4' x 2.5' as it ships free to Blaine, can just load her up and bring her over the border


Wow that's gonna be a monster! And yeah that's exactly how I would do it too. Also for acrylic tanks beware that the hole size at the top is smallish and will limit your ability to work in the tank easily. I had my 400 on a 3 foot high stand and even with a ladder it wasn't easy to do scaping once the tank was filled. I guess I could have put on a snorkel. Lol

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

RE: " . . . it ships free to Blaine, can just load her up and bring her over the border."

--------------

Sounds good, but are the costs really that much lower once you factor in DUTIES/TAXES and the current abysmal rate of exchange on the dollar? Just yesterday I bought $110 worth of stuff (USD) which converted to $152 CDN - and that is before it crosses the customs' table on its way to me.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

It was about 300 lower when I was going to do it. But all that hassle. No thanks


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree. If I were spending $3-4 GRAND on a tank (which, by the way, will never happen), a few hundred bucks more for door-to-door delivery would be a given. That way, if any damage happens on its travels, the seller would be held completely responsible to sort that out with the shipper they hired to make a "safe" delivery.

:0)


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Local is by far the best especially for such a large item. Nothing beats having the maker install it at home. I recall when we were looking for tanks of that size that nobody locally could do comparable quality and price. Frankly it wasn't even close. Hopefully that's different now. Just make sure you are comparing apples to apples. Sufficiently thick cell cast brand name acrylic and clean and smooth (no bubbles) in seams are signs of a properly made tank. With a tank of the sizes mentioned, you don't ever want to risk any issues. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MATIAS (Oct 9, 2016)

Mick2016 said:


> RE: " . . . it ships free to Blaine, can just load her up and bring her over the border."
> 
> --------------
> 
> Sounds good, but are the costs really that much lower once you factor in DUTIES/TAXES and the current abysmal rate of exchange on the dollar? Just yesterday I bought $110 worth of stuff (USD) which converted to $152 CDN - and that is before it crosses the customs' table on its way to me.


Conversion rate is pretty bad right now, but still is worth it. Of course taller you go the thicker the acrylic.. 3/4" and 1" jumps up a lot. Fishtanksdirect and midwestcustoms still have great service and pretty good price


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Wow that's gonna be a monster! And yeah that's exactly how I would do it too. Also for acrylic tanks beware that the hole size at the top is smallish and will limit your ability to work in the tank easily. I had my 400 on a 3 foot high stand and even with a ladder it wasn't easy to do scaping once the tank was filled. I guess I could have put on a snorkel. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Tony you don't use ladder for big tank, you got to swim in it to clean . I missed all big tank member.

My biggest tank is 1200G and now I end up with 180G salt tank.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Tony you don't use ladder for big tank, you got to swim in it to clean . I missed all big tank member.
> 
> My biggest tank is 1200G and now I end up with 180G salt tank.


I had my kids and me in the tank for a photo back in the day.  I miss it too. If I lived anywhere else other than Vancouver then I could do it again.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

hondas3000 said:


> Tony you don't use ladder for big tank, you got to swim in it to clean . I missed all big tank member.
> 
> My biggest tank is 1200G and now I end up with 180G salt tank.


Merciful tundering that's gigantic!!
You lot put me to shame, we'll done


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I had my kids and me in the tank for a photo back in the day.  I miss it too. If I lived anywhere else other than Vancouver then I could do it again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Yeah I remember that pic. We are in the same boat, as everything cost too much now and don't have free time like I used to be. I still have my mine set for big tank in the future when I my kid move out and have more time to enjoy again. Just hope I live long enough till then .



Mark Brown said:


> Merciful tundering that's gigantic!!
> You lot put me to shame, we'll done


That is a glory back in the day for me and nightmare for my wife.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I read through your 1200 gallon journal. I was throughly impressed that you could engineer something like that. Gives me some terrible terrible ideas 

.....forget a fish room, I'm gonna build me a fish house


----------



## MATIAS (Oct 9, 2016)

Dayum now that's a beast


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

I no longer have any big tanks. only 75g and 20g long. but I do have a 4000 gallon pond with waterfall and lots of koi fish in there. the best thing is having a pond. very relaxing while I drink lots and lots of beer.


----------



## robertcruz (Apr 11, 2017)

I want to share my first tank and it is the best 60 gallon fish tank, although it is not a largest fish tank. Gradually I buy the largest aquarium like 120 gallon, 250 gallon.


----------

